# اسماء بحوث



## asso_y (1 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم 
اني مهندس طب حياتي بمستشفى حكومي وعاجبني اعمل بحوث ممكن احد يساعدني ويعطني فكرة او اسم لبحث جديد عملي علمي واكون ممنون منكم


----------



## asso_y (2 يناير 2010)

شباب مهندسين ردووووووووووووووووو يرحم والديكم


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 يناير 2010)

حضررتك عايز بحث في اي مجال المجالات كثيرة جدا المتلعقة بالاجهزة والمعدات الطبيه

اولا حضرتك شغال علي اجهزة ايه

ايه الاجهزة اللي ليك معاها احتكاك مباشر 

وممكن اقول لحضرتك ايه الابحاث المتعلقة بالاجهزة دي

وشكرا


----------



## asso_y (18 يناير 2010)

اني اعمل في مستشفى عام واحتكاكي تقريبا مع الاشعة والمختبر وارجووووو الرد


----------

